# Questions need help fast plz!



## Some idiot1 (Nov 23, 2005)

I just got my first mantis  well mantises... I have no idea about a few things!

1. How long does it take for a fruit fly to turn into an actually Fly

2. Do cans of fruit flies only have adults or do they have larvae in them to

3. What are those brown things that look like seeds

4. The fruit flies still fly!! :shock: :shock: How do I make them stop :twisted:

5. Whats the green stuff??


----------



## hortus (Nov 23, 2005)

> I just got my first mantis  well mantises... I have no idea about a few things! 1. How long does it take for a fruit fly to turn into an actually Fly
> 
> 2. Do cans of fruit flies only have adults or do they have larvae in them to
> 
> ...


1. depends on species melanogastor are about 3 times as fast as hydei

2. the vials of melanogastor might contain a little of each but my hydei only had adults

3. the seeds are probably pupae the caccoon stage between magot and fly

4. a few min in the fridge should put them to sleep or slow them down but i wouldnt try it with your only culture. other than that only way i know involves a hammer and they arent much use to mantids afterwords.

5. im assuming its either the media, mold, or toxic waste from someone trying to off you... but its probably just the media. mine was blue


----------



## Some idiot1 (Nov 23, 2005)

Wait I meen how much time does it take to mature as in like days and stuff... My second mantis didnt get anything to eat yet... There was only 2 adults in there i missed one that flew away :evil: and i fed it one.


----------



## hortus (Nov 23, 2005)

if theres pupae in there it could hatch tomarrow


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 24, 2005)

only 2 adults? mine was packed with adults and sides were covered in pupae

i imagine if there are 2 adults in there they wont have been the egg layers more likely they hatched meaning its likely others laid same time will be hatching very soon


----------



## hortus (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah my hydei only had adults there werent even maggots but with my melanogastor there were adults maggots and pupae and i think the pupae has started hatching alsready. a easy way to tell is if the pupae is dark it might be near hatching . white pupae are new


----------



## Samzo (Nov 24, 2005)

Most cultures I buy have no actual flys in but hundreds of pupae or/and maggots


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 24, 2005)

well to be fair maybe mine came like that i dunno just sat it down and left it till i got my babies it was probably sat their up to a week (terrible memory so dont know how long) and then their were loads


----------

